# WANTED - 100gallon Water Storage Tank



## Mark Webb (26 Jan 2010)

I am looking for a cheap water storage tank for 100 gallons. Any suggestions?


----------



## Garuf (26 Jan 2010)

I have 2 rubbermaid ones that my dad bought from a large builders merchants, worth a try.


----------



## Mark Webb (26 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I have 2 rubbermaid ones that my dad bought from a large builders merchants, worth a try.



I'll look into that thanks.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Jan 2010)

couple of water butts?


----------



## amy4342 (26 Jan 2010)

I keep my RO water in a container like this one. Mine is a transparent one though. There are different sizes and shapes etc available. There are loads of sellers on eBay, but I specifically linked you to this one because it's the company I bought mine from, and they were extremely helpful-the courier lost the first one and they just sent me another one out, no fuss or anything, and they sent me spare lids and seals and stuff.


----------



## Mark Webb (26 Jan 2010)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> I keep my RO water in a container like this one. Mine is a transparent one though. There are different sizes and shapes etc available. There are loads of sellers on eBay, but I specifically linked you to this one because it's the company I bought mine from, and they were extremely helpful-the courier lost the first one and they just sent me another one out, no fuss or anything, and they sent me spare lids and seals and stuff.



Thanks amy, but no link ?


----------



## amy4342 (26 Jan 2010)

, omg, what a div! Sorry, here you go. http://www.restormate.co.uk/epages/1509 ... ries/Tanks


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
Water butt? or you can get big water storage tanks as "once used ex industrial integrated bulk carrier" - IBC.
This a 1000 litre one (approx 454 gallon), I bought for Â£60 to store rainwater in.



.

This one came from here: http://www.toucanenvironmental.co.uk/products.asp, but lots of people sell them and you can buy them in smaller sizes too.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mark Webb (28 Jan 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Water butt? or you can get big water storage tanks as "once used ex industrial integrated bulk carrier" - IBC.
> This a 1000 litre one (approx 454 gallon), I bought for Â£60 to store rainwater in.
> 
> ...




Superb Darrel, thats very useful thank you


----------



## Stickleback (3 Feb 2010)

http://www.crocus.co.uk/product/_/tools ... 000005605/

I use this.


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Feb 2010)

I've got one of these for my RO water,





(Listed halfway down this page, http://www.smithsofthedean.co.uk/New Barrels.htm)

It's only 100l though but being slimline, easy to fit into the garage and fitted with a hose pour tap and an automatic shut off kit it gives me RO water with no hassle.

They do sell bigger barrels and water tanks on this page too, http://www.smithsofthedean.co.uk/Rain Savers.htm.  Service was excellent when I used them.


----------



## jolt100 (11 Feb 2010)

Mark, the company I work for use the IBC`s that Darrel suggested but also have a "bag in box" container, just like a big wine box, available in 500l or 1000l sizes. The bags are disposable and the box is reused, but the bags are quite cheap, around Â£20. They have a filling point on the top and a valve on the bottom which has a 2" fitting and could be reduced to fit a delivery pump. 
If you can find or make a supporting frame it could be a cheap option.
Try google "Bag in box". I dont know who we currently get the bags from but could find out next week when I back in the office.

John


----------



## Gill (12 Feb 2010)

I would def recoomend making contact with a local builder, or garage builders(from experience they tend to have these empty). I have made so many ponds and container gardens from them. 
I have 3 of them atm for live foods and growing mosses. the barrells are big and blue, and just need a good scrubbing with detergent and dettol.


----------



## Mark Webb (12 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------

